

Maze solving using fatty acid chemistry - amk_
http://pubs.acs.org/doi/full/10.1021/la5018467

======
Systemic33
I suppose this is an example of bidirectional breadth-first search, but in a
highly paralleled way.

~~~
im2w1l
I think it is one-directional. The dye remains fixed until the acid "finds
it". The path is then reconstructed as the dye "backtracks" the ph gradient.

------
geographomics
Similar to this from a few years back:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPMHjDzpOVg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPMHjDzpOVg)
(the paper of which the authors cited).

